# Can't stop posting!!LOL



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Cannot. Stand. It. So. Cute.eace:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

no problem , we love pictures.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Hold on. One more...it's funny when he lays on the vent when he's hot. lol


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Chester is so cute and we love seeing his pictures so keep them coming!


----------



## Lucy419 (Jun 10, 2013)

He's adorable! He looks like a giant stuffed animal!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

very cute pictures!! You never take too many!!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Lucy419 said:


> He's adorable! He looks like a giant stuffed animal!


Yes, I see at all the other Havanese puppies and look at Chester compared to them. He is _*GINORMOUS*_!!!!!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Ruth4Havs said:


> Yes, I look at all the other Havanese puppies and look at Chester compared to them. He is _*GINORMOUS*_!!!!!


More to love!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Pucks104 said:


> More to love!


Yeah!LOL 
And he is more noticeable so you don't havta step on him. ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

SO cute and SO huge!! lol


----------



## Regina (Mar 9, 2013)

I wouldn't be able to stop kissing him! What breeder did you get him from Ruth, he is gorgeous!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

He is very, very cute and squeezable! 

I think Chester would be around the size of my Jack. Just more to love.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Regina said:


> I wouldn't be able to stop kissing him! What breeder did you get him from Ruth, he is gorgeous!


Well, I don't know exactly what they called themselves, but on their website,(www.havanese4u.com) they called themselves Havanese Haven. He also had a stunning chocolate boy named Hershey. We were about to get him, but he was more expensive, and smaller.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Ruth4Havs said:


> Well, I don't know exactly what they called themselves, but on their website,(www.havanese4u.com) they called themselves Havanese Haven. He also had a stunning chocolate boy named Hershey. We were about to get him, but he was more expensive, and smaller.


just checked out thier site ... wow. the pups are super cheap and they have a ton of them.... Did you or your parents by any chance GO to the "breeders" house and SEE where the pups were raised??


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

TilliesMom said:


> just checked out thier site ... wow. the pups are super cheap and they have a ton of them.... Did you or your parents by any chance GO to the "breeders" house and SEE where the pups were raised??


Yes we visited the breeders house to decide which one to get - Chester or his brother. The house was kept pretty clean - a few crates and some fans to cool off. And the puppies just finished their baths and smelled fresh.  Parents were calm and looked very healthy. But Chester was only six weeks old wasn't old enough to go home yet. Then we met the breeder halfway to pick up Chester and did beautifully in the car. No doggie messes and or motion sickness, just chewing on his bone and sleeping.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

good to hear you went to their house and meet the breeder!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

You do such a great job taking care of him. Its fun isn't it having a best friend who loves you and follows you everywhere. I bet you too will have a nice summer together. Are you training him to do any tricks? Or maybe take a class with him this summer?


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Suzi said:


> You do such a great job taking care of him. Its fun isn't it having a best friend who loves you and follows you everywhere. I bet you too will have a nice summer together. Are you training him to do any tricks? Or maybe take a class with him this summer?


It _is_ fun having him around and brushing and playing together. Chester's knows sit and almost has down. He is soo smart! - In a good and bad way. LOL And yes, taking him to a Petsmart puppy classes but missed the first one. We love him very much is doing wonderful!


----------

